

How The Economist sells more subscriptions - vorador
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/10m9dd/my_buddy_sells_firewood_he_took_half_of_it_and/c6epii5

======
cfinger
We used the same (well, similar) approach in our kickstarter campaign. It's
actually one of the big pieces of advice I give people. Cool stuff.

